# All the questions!



## Hambone-Hambone (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, new to the site, spent about 6 hours reading thread after thread on bark yesterday and it seems like this is the spot for questions! So here goes!
I'm a 34 y/o Vet  who just got into smoking.
I've been grilling since I was a kid.

Grill: Just bought a *Pit Boss 1000sc*
First Toy:* Thermoworks Smoke 4x*

first problem, maintaining temperature.

I have the new controller ony Pitboss but for the life of me it won't maintain the desired temp. It ALWAYS runs WAAAAY to hot, I'm talking 50° plus. With all my research, from 250° to 300°... that's a big dang deal. I don't want burnt sugar. I want good rendering, this dang thing keeps bouncing around.

Is there something I can do?
Is there something I'm doing wrong?

Been looking into a *Thermoworks Billows Fan*, but I have no idea where I'd attach the lil' bugger.  I think that'd be an awesome solution, so I guess I'm looking for that answer plus what I may be doing wrong or what I can do to change the problem.

Thanks! 
-HamBone


----------



## BigW. (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome!  My GMG runs hot also.  So I use my inkbird therm to know what temp I'm actually cooking at.  I'll set the GMG to 200* and I'll actually be cooking at 225* So that is my work around.  You can check with Pit Boss and see what they rec but this is my easy fix.


----------



## Hambone-Hambone (Jun 9, 2020)

BigW. said:


> Welcome!  My GMG runs hot also.  So I use my inkbird therm to know what temp I'm actually cooking at.  I'll set the GMG to 200* and I'll actually be cooking at 225* So that is my work around.  You can check with Pit Boss and see what they rec but this is my easy fix.



Yeah, keeping my temp setting way low has been my work around; that and opening when it it gets to warm // closing the vent when it gets to cool.
I feel there should be a less hands on solution for something like this though!


----------



## bregent (Jun 9, 2020)

Hambone-Hambone said:


> Been looking into a *Thermoworks Billows Fan*, but I have no idea where I'd attach the lil' bugger. I think that'd be an awesome solution,



That's used for charcoal grills and smokers to maintain temperature by varying the airflow. Not the right solution for a pellet grill. As BigW suggested, contact Pit Boss, but what lots of folks do is just adjust the controller until it matches the temp you want on your TW Smoke.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

Have you tried any of these things? 




			https://pitboss-grills.com/smoke-science/basics/maintaining-temperature-control-on-pellet-grill


----------



## Hambone-Hambone (Jun 9, 2020)

bregent said:


> That's used for charcoal grills and smokers to maintain temperature by varying the airflow. Not the right solution for a pellet grill. As BigW suggested, contact Pit Boss, but what lots of folks do is just adjust the controller until it matches the temp you want on your TW Smoke.



So inaccurate readout on the grill is a common issue?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2020)

welcome to smf. I have a pitboss 1000tc. are you heating your grill up correctly this is important. if you have the thin metal piece under the heavy metal plate that surrounds your  firepit you can try taking that out, mine was running hot and pitboss told me to just take that out that it's mainly there for cold weather cooking that helped with mine.  what type of pellets are you using in my experience some run hotter then others. if you have a chimney cap on your model I would take it right off or adjust it the highest setting. also you might want to get some thermometers to check your temp at grate levels. my right side runs about 30 degrees hotter then the left. if I think of anything else i'll let you know.


----------



## Hambone-Hambone (Jun 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> welcome to smf. I have a pitboss 1000tc. are you heating your grill up correctly this is important. if you have the thin metal piece under the heavy metal plate that surrounds your  firepit you can try taking that out, mine was running hot and pitboss told me to just take that out that it's mainly there for cold weather cooking that helped with mine.  what type of pellets are you using in my experience some run hotter then others. if you have a chimney cap on your model I would take it right off or adjust it the highest setting. also you might want to get some thermometers to check your temp at grate levels. my right side runs about 30 degrees hotter then the left. if I think of anything else i'll let you know.



That steel pan advice! Thank you, I'll try that out. I'm using Pit-boss  brand mesquite, do you have any advice on pellets that pump less heat out?

Ya my Thermoworks gas 4 pins and it absolutely runs hotter on the edges and the stack side. I try to keep things as centered as I can, I use a grill temp Thermopin right next to the meat to make sure.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2020)

I use pitboss pellets, they seem to work the best for me


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

A big ole Welcome from East Texas

Gary


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 10, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  Hope you get your pellet grill running at the right temps.

Happy smoking!

JC


----------



## Hambone-Hambone (Jun 10, 2020)

So, first shot at the ribs, 
STRIKE 1: I misunderstood, and thought I wanted 300° to caramelize at the end, I was wrong.
STRIKE 2: I asked Google when to take them off, it said 180°... so I did that, questioning the 203° ...

On my final swing... The NEXT DAY!!!!... I attempt to salvage my mediocre ribs...
The meat gods smile down on me!
  Grill set to 230°-250° range, I cook them to 203°...
Wow. 
No paper, no foil, just 6 MORE HOURS on the grill... 
The following pictures is what happened... 
I'm in disbelief that this turned out so amazing.... 

Are twice cooked ribs a thing?!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 10, 2020)

looks good from here, I always try and smoke my meat a day or two ahead of time and reheat in oven or smoker, to me it always taste better after it sits for a day or two to let the smoke mellow a bit. but that's me


----------



## Hambone-Hambone (Jun 10, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks good from here, I always try and smoke my meat a day or two ahead of time and reheat in oven or smoker, to me it always taste better after it sits for a day or two to let the smoke mellow a bit. but that's me



Can you explain your process? Like time and temp on both days?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 10, 2020)

Hambone-Hambone said:


> Can you explain your process? Like time and temp on both days?


when I do ribs (st. louis usually) I put my rub on the night before i'm going to smoke them, I smoke them at 225 for 6-7 hours, I don't wrap or spritz. then I let them cool, wrap in tin foil and into the fridge until we are going to eat them. the day we're going eat them  (1-2-3 or even4 days later)I put them in a baking dish add a little water and cover with tinfoil in a 300 degree oven for 45-60 minutes. if I want bbq. sauce this is when I add it. most of the time I don't use it.


----------

